# pen pal?



## Odd Soul (Jan 22, 2013)

i think having a pen pal would be fun. especially if the person is really far away. let me know what you guys/girls think


----------



## Sheeshle (Jan 26, 2013)

I am in Australia so that is far away but I am probably too old to have much in common with you. Pen pals are a great idea though and something that has been lost in our world of hitting a 'like' symbol


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Pen pal by mail or email? You guys serious?


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Neat idea. I had a penpal in elementary school.


----------



## Odd Soul (Jan 22, 2013)

yeah i just thought it would be cool. i mean you might not know the person you are writing to, but thats kinda of the reason why i want to do this. expecting to get something in the mail once a month or so, talking about whatever is on your mind, writing. talk about music, school, work, life, problems, goals, ect. would be fun. so if anyone wants to do it. feel free to send me a PM.


----------

